# New Arrival



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I thought I,d put this up bit quiet on this forum today nothing special keeps good time.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> I thought I,d put this up bit quiet on this forum today nothing special keeps good time.


Ive had a sheltered life-cannot remember that any watches with <transistorised> on dial


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi it just means the coil has been replaced with transistors still an electric watch with a balance.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice! Nothing wrong with a Stellaris. They were made for Sears, The American store and catalog chain, and have a seiko electric movement. They are a very decent watch with good movements but just have mostly base metal cases.

Many companies made watches for Sears and they also had the Tradition electric which had either Porta 2001 or ESA 9154 movements. Over the years Sears (originally Sears and Roebuck) sold watches with other names such as Tower and just plain Sears.

Actually the transistorized means it uses a transistor as a switch rather than a mechanical contact. It still has a coil with the balance.

Here is my Stellaris.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

nice :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Nice! Nothing wrong with a Stellaris. They were made for Sears, The American store and catalog chain, and have a seiko electric movement. They are a very decent watch with good movements but just have mostly base metal cases.
> 
> Many companies made watches for Sears and they also had the Tradition electric which had either Porta 2001 or ESA 9154 movements. Over the years Sears (originally Sears and Roebuck) sold watches with other names such as Tower and just plain Sears.
> 
> ...


Snap! :lol:


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Nice! Nothing wrong with a Stellaris. They were made for Sears, The American store and catalog chain, and have a seiko electric movement. They are a very decent watch with good movements but just have mostly base metal cases.
> 
> Many companies made watches for Sears and they also had the Tradition electric which had either Porta 2001 or ESA 9154 movements. Over the years Sears (originally Sears and Roebuck) sold watches with other names such as Tower and just plain Sears.
> 
> ...


and another sears roebuck offering.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Heres my tradition I believe some of this make had a landeron movement, or was it the towncraft I think Pauls got one.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Common as muck! :lol:

Stellaris with Seiko 3302A:



















And Tradition with Landeron 4750:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

As long as we are showing Sears watches, heres a few.

Tradition with Porta 2001










Tradition with ESA 9154


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, let's move on to Montgomery Ward  ... and then I must go and fix Bill's watch... :tongue2:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes you must, Paul! Off with you. :lol:

Not sure many have heard of Montgomery Ward anyway.

Earlier mechanical ones had a stylized M over W logo on the dial


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Never mind Bills watch hows my Bulova seems your to busy to play around on here, what do you think bill. :lol: :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Discretion being the better part of valor, I think I'll reserve futher comment until he finishes my watch. We are at his mercy here!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh dear forgot I have not paid my bill yet.  :notworthy:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Yes you must, Paul! Off with you. :lol:
> 
> Not sure many have heard of Montgomery Ward anyway.
> 
> Earlier mechanical ones had a stylized M over W logo on the dial


I,ve got one of those


----------

